# WoW  running real slow.



## matt300cc (Sep 5, 2005)

hey im just a kid so im not really a expert in macs , so it would be appreciated if you spoke in english ... i dont know what  the min specs are for WoW ,  but mine seems to get major lag in most places. i have a mac os x version 10.3.9 . processor 1.25 GHz powerpc  G4 3.3 ,  MEMORY , 256mb ddr sdrram,bus speed 167 mhz . cpu speed 1.25 ghz . l2cache 256kb   ( i just copied it of "about this mac") is there anyother way of reduccing the lag for it, becaus ei dont really think the specs have to be MUCH higher than that. please help


----------



## Damrod (Sep 5, 2005)

Blizzard Info on WoW System Requirements said:
			
		

> Mac® System OS X 10.3.5 OS:
> 
> 933 MHz or higher G4 or G5 processor
> 512 MB RAM or higher; DDR RAM recommended
> ...



Well, I would say the culprit is the RAM. Being 256 MB under the minimum specs can spell a HUGE difference in performance. 

If you would get more RAM for your machine, it should run quite a notch better, as all else seems well withing the bounderies.


----------



## applemaz (Sep 5, 2005)

Your video card and system RAM are going to be the bottlenecks you can actually change.  If you have 256MB of system RAM, then that is quite low.  I'd recommend at least 512MB RAM (and so does Blizzard).  768MB-1GB is best.  Blizzard requires a video card with at least 32MB video RAM.  However, I'd say a video card with 128MB RAM is really necessary to avoid lag in most places other than Ironforge or Orgrimmar.


----------



## Viro (Sep 5, 2005)

More RAM is definitely a good thing. At least 512, and if possible, 1GB. On my Powerbook 12" with 1.25 GB RAM, i don't experience much lag. The only places with lag are in front of the Auction house in IF.


----------



## matt300cc (Sep 5, 2005)

thanks for the help is this the right thing i should be getting                                 http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/MPa...WSMD=iMac+(G4-1.25GHz,+17-inch)&WSPN=CT327964


----------



## Stridder44 (Sep 6, 2005)

Go for a Gig if you can...you'll be happy you did.


----------



## HoZ (Sep 7, 2005)

isnt the minimum ram to run OSX 512????


----------



## Krevinek (Sep 21, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> More RAM is definitely a good thing. At least 512, and if possible, 1GB. On my Powerbook 12" with 1.25 GB RAM, i don't experience much lag. The only places with lag are in front of the Auction house in IF.



Ironforge also consistently has more people sitting in or near it than ANY other spot in the game (other than the Horde city with their AH). In the case of Ironforge, it is the network causing the lag more than anything else because of a huge spike in network traffic. A couple PC users I know have similar problems at Ironforge with pretty high-end rigs, so it isn't an issue specific to our hardware.


----------



## Scribbler (Sep 25, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> More RAM is definitely a good thing. At least 512, and if possible, 1GB. On my Powerbook 12" with 1.25 GB RAM, i don't experience much lag. The only places with lag are in front of the Auction house in IF.



Do you play on a heavily populated realm? What speed CPU does it have and what video card? Looking at what sort of Mac laptop would do me for playing WoW.

Cheers


----------



## Convert (Sep 25, 2005)

I use the same as Viro, but with 512mb ram if I remember correctly.

WoW ran well... except for the Auction House. I was on Dragonblight.

Stopped playing though, study, plus the fact that I don't think my money was actually being invested that well, it was pretty poorly done, IMO.

Oh, specs: 1.33Ghz processor.


----------



## Viro (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm on Kor'gall which is a full server(i.e. usually queue 30 minutes to log on). My machine is similar to Convert's, which is a Powerbook 12" with a 1.33 G4 processor, a 64 MB nVidia Geforce fx5200 and 1.25 GB RAM. Oh and a nice 7.2K RPM hard drive too 

It runs fine and I have no complaints. Even in the auction house at Ironforge. You might need to get more RAM if you are experiencing slow downs, or get a better net connection. I think the Powerbook 12" specs are the bare minimum to play WoW comfortably.


----------



## a2daj (Sep 26, 2005)

With WoW, the RAM is probably the most common initial bottleneck for any system that meets the minimum requirement.  Although Blizzard recommends 512 MB, a system with that much RAM will be using the hard drive a lot more than a system with say 768 or 1 GB of RAM due to virtual memory.  I think 768 MB of RAM is the absolute bare minimum but highly recommend at least 1 GB of RAM.


----------

